# Preferred Sparkplugs/Oil/filter '67 400HO GTO



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

I was just checking to see what sparkplugs (brand and code), Oil (brand and weight) and oil filter (brand and part#) people are running in stock late 60's 400 motors. Thanks


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Grant, 68 GTO with AC Delco R43S plugs, PF24 oil filter and I use Brad Penn 10W30 oil. Matt


----------



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

I currently have AC Delco R43S plugs but the owners manual says these plugs are for extended highway driving which I don't do. The R45S plug is recommended for daily driving. Just curious if there is a notable difference between the two plugs.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Not in my mind, but I think the 45 is a hotter burning plug than the 43. You can go to a 45 with no issue. Matt


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm running R44S in both my 389 and 400. No issues. Matt has a good plan with his oil and filter choice. I use Wix oil filters exclusively, but AC filters and Baldwin filters are excellent, too. Just stay away from Fram. I've been using Rotella diesel spec oil for awhile, in 15/40, but Brad Penn 10w30 would be a better choice in most cases, IMO.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I went to NGK plugs gapped at 45 with the electronic ignition gadget. They are really good.

I use Valvoline 10W-30 and always use Wix filters on everything.......


----------



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies


----------

